
SoftBank in Talks to Invest Up to $750M in Zume, the Robot-Made Pizza Startup - justin
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-07/softbank-in-talks-to-invest-up-to-750-million-in-zume-the-startup-that-sells-robot-made-pizza
======
oldgradstudent
It's a parody, right? The video looks more like one of Simone Giertz'
intentionally hilarious robots than industrial devices.

Compare their video to any number of videos showing factories making pizza
such as
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdWftLcvmGM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdWftLcvmGM)

